# Horizon Devices "Nano Attack"



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 20, 2018)

"Black Friday" and something "very affordable."


----------



## Bearitone (Nov 20, 2018)

Gimme


----------



## mnemonic (Nov 21, 2018)

in b4 33 copy


----------



## Bearitone (Nov 21, 2018)

so I google imaged searched that picture^^^ nothings popping up.
My guess is these are part of a sale only horizon email subscribers are getting in on, or at least getting early access to


----------



## Soya (Nov 21, 2018)

I'm down for that.


----------



## lewis (Nov 21, 2018)

side jacks though?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 21, 2018)

i just want to know what the fuck it is...


----------



## mnemonic (Nov 21, 2018)

lewis said:


> side jacks though?



Personally I’m disappointed that the knob and footswitch aren’t on the side.


----------



## lewis (Nov 21, 2018)

mnemonic said:


> Personally I’m disappointed that the knob and footswitch aren’t on the side.


having to reverse your ankle to turn it on would be sweet!!


----------



## Soya (Nov 21, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> i just want to know what the fuck it is...


Well since he had a protone sig called the attack overdrive, I can make an educated guess that this is out to accomplish the same thing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 21, 2018)

Soya said:


> Well since he had a protone sig called the attack overdrive, I can make an educated guess that this is out to accomplish the same thing.


I hope not. the precision drive already does the djent sound and more, no need for yet another od.


----------



## Soya (Nov 21, 2018)

Well I doubt a single knob boost (or whatever it may me) is designed to replace any current products. I would guess a cheaper alternative with less features for someone that doesn't want to drop the cash on a precision drive (aka me).


----------



## lurè (Nov 21, 2018)

Hope it's not the attack knob of the PD with a linear travel istead of 4 presets.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 21, 2018)

kindsage said:


> so I google imaged searched that picture^^^ nothings popping up.
> My guess is these are part of a sale only horizon email subscribers are getting in on, or at least getting early access to


It was just posted on the Horizon Facebook night


----------



## ICSvortex (Nov 21, 2018)

I've heard them talk about that a lot in the facebook group and its 100% the attack knob part of the percision drive in a seperate pedal.
But no drive function of course. The attack knob on the PD did nothing but a bit of EQ (less/more low end and mid shift i think?)
So if anyone wants to bet, just tell me but i'm veeeeery much sure its just that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 21, 2018)

ICSvortex said:


> I've heard them talk about that a lot in the facebook group and its 100% the attack knob part of the percision drive in a seperate pedal.
> But no drive function of course. The attack knob on the PD did nothing but a bit of EQ (less/more low end and mid shift i think?)
> So if anyone wants to bet, just tell me but i'm veeeeery much sure its just that.



So it's going to be a tiny, budget friendly Fortin Grind.


----------



## ICSvortex (Nov 21, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So it's going to be a tiny, budget friendly Fortin Grind.



First of all i think its going to be 150$ at least. Also the Fortin Grind is a drive pedal, this is going to be just an EQ, no boost and nothing else...


----------



## Bearitone (Nov 21, 2018)

ICSvortex said:


> First of all i think its going to be 150$ at least. Also the Fortin Grind is a drive pedal, this is going to be just an EQ, no boost and nothing else...



Ooohh that’s a no go for me then


----------



## ICSvortex (Nov 21, 2018)

But i'm sure they'll have some nice words for it like "it tightens your signal" "It shapes your tone in a modern way" "you can make it smoother or attackier" "you can pair it with your overdrive for maximal results"


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Nov 21, 2018)

Cut through the mix bro!!!!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Nov 21, 2018)

They posted another video that shows internal trim pots. My guess is the one knob on the outside is a level control, then the internal ones are for the attack setting and tone/bright with no drive.

I love the color, but I'm not sold yet. Maybe people will ditch their Precision Drive pedals for cheap so they can have the latest and greatest 

Edit: actually, I just re-watched the video and for the 4 nanoseconds of gut shot that's in focus, the internal knobs are volume and bright, so I guess the outer knob is the attack position


----------



## prlgmnr (Nov 21, 2018)

Internal trim pots should be against some kind of international law.


----------



## sylcfh (Nov 21, 2018)

Oh, I was just looking for a boost to go in front of the Deci-mate!


----------



## bulb (Nov 21, 2018)

Sevenstring gonna sevenstring 
<3


----------



## StevenC (Nov 21, 2018)

Have we figured out which MXR this is yet?


----------



## Bearitone (Nov 21, 2018)

prlgmnr said:


> Internal trim pots should be against some kind of international law.


No way! For a set-and-forget pedal like an OD used to tighten an amp, it makes sense to save space.


----------



## prlgmnr (Nov 21, 2018)

My apologies, having only seen one close up picture of this I didn't realise it was smaller than a TSmini


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 21, 2018)

> never forget


----------



## bulb (Nov 21, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> > never forget


It's the Churchill Signature Pedal!


----------



## Ziricote (Nov 22, 2018)

So its a boost pedal with simple boost option. No shaping possibilities. Just simple tighten you tone.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 22, 2018)

Ziricote said:


> So its a boost pedal with simple boost option. No shaping possibilities. Just simple tighten you tone.



Like a thousand other pedals.


----------



## Bearitone (Nov 22, 2018)

Ziricote said:


> So its a boost pedal with simple boost option. No shaping possibilities. Just simple tighten you tone.



You didn’t see the posts about the trim pots inside?


----------



## op1e (Nov 22, 2018)

I'd go for this. I could use just the tight knob without too much extra level/gain/mid hump and let my amp gain do the rest. Or use it with my MXR CMBAO.


----------



## couverdure (Nov 23, 2018)

Official announcement video

and obligatory demo video from Ola


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 23, 2018)

So the big knob isn't a level or gain knob, but the 6 position voicing control from the PD.

Fuck it, im in.


----------



## lurè (Nov 23, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So the big knob isn't a level or gain knob, but the 6 position voicing control from the PD.
> 
> Fuck it, im in.



Yup, it's basically a mini PD without the gate and the gain knob.


----------



## mnemonic (Nov 23, 2018)

At work so I can’t watch the videos, does it have a volume control trimpot inside? 

Sounds really inconvenient if so, the volume knob is probably the most used knob on any of my boost pedals, as I tend to tweak it often, depending on amp, guitar, how much gain I want at the moment. 

I guess it’s probably aimed at people who are more ‘set-and-forget’ than me.


----------



## Dantas (Nov 23, 2018)

I have a question....since it's a Precision Drive without the gate and drive knobs, so the drive is at zero in this nano pedal compared to the Precision Drive? (sorry if my question seems dumb)

In the video below he says it feels like there's less gain when the attack knob is at full (which makes sense since it's tighter), so it makes me wonder if there's an already set drive level in the pedal, or it's at zero.


----------



## lurè (Nov 23, 2018)

mnemonic said:


> At work so I can’t watch the videos, does it have a volume control trimpot inside?



Yes, you control volume and bright with two trimpots inside.



Dantas said:


> I have a question....since it's a Precision Drive without the gate and drive knobs, so the drive is at zero in this nano pedal compared to the Precision Drive?


Probably, most people do not use the gain knob at all and, with no gate included, It would be unusable.
Also, at least from Ola's demo, seems like the pedal isn't adding any gain to the overall sound.


----------



## sylcfh (Nov 23, 2018)

The one thing I didn't like was the attack knob being at fixed points. 

I guess I'll wait for MXR to release the Mini Badass OD.


----------



## Thewicked6 (Nov 23, 2018)

Imo this pedal would be a awesome steal if it was AT THE MOST $100. 

But $150? Come the hell on man.


----------



## Demiurge (Nov 23, 2018)

^Hey, it was only a matter of time until the trends of mini/"nano" pedals and pricey dirt boxes converged.


----------



## kevdes93 (Nov 23, 2018)

150$ is just silly


----------



## Thewicked6 (Nov 23, 2018)

kevdes93 said:


> 150$ is just silly
> 
> Well I guess they'll do 129.99 for holidays but still..


----------



## bulb (Nov 23, 2018)

kevdes93 said:


> 150$ is just silly


129.99


----------



## narad (Nov 23, 2018)

^
$170 pfffthbt
$150 just silly
$130 mildly humorous
$110 you have my curiosity
$100 you have my attention
$90 attaboi
$80 whoaaa nnelly
$70 why so serious?
v


----------



## FitRocker33 (Nov 23, 2018)

^


----------



## Thewicked6 (Nov 23, 2018)

Yea I'm a simple man, and a simple man likes his Boss SD-1


----------



## prlgmnr (Nov 24, 2018)

Thewicked6 said:


> Yea I'm a simple man, and a simple man likes his Boss SD-1


It's a travesty that no one does an SD-1 in a mini enclosure.


----------



## nedheftyfunk (Nov 24, 2018)

prlgmnr said:


> It's a travesty that no one does an SD-1 in a mini enclosure.



Is that not what a Valeton DS-10 is?

http://www.valeton.net/html/en/index.php?ac=article&at=read&did=265


----------



## Bearitone (Nov 24, 2018)

nedheftyfunk said:


> Is that not what a Valeton DS-10 is?
> 
> http://www.valeton.net/html/en/index.php?ac=article&at=read&did=265



That’s based on a DS-1 not an SD-1


----------



## sylcfh (Nov 24, 2018)

The Valeton OD-10 is an OD-1 clone. Not sure why they stopped there.


----------



## nedheftyfunk (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks for that. Won't be getting one of those so.


----------



## ArtDecade (Nov 24, 2018)

Mooer is releasing their version of this in time for Christmas. 
40 bucks.
Just have fun with it.


----------



## bulb (Nov 24, 2018)

ArtDecade said:


> Mooer is releasing their version of this in time for Christmas.
> 40 bucks.
> Just have fun with it.



I feel like I always just have fun with it! Thanks for the support guys and for helping us have an awesome pedal launch!!


----------



## ICSvortex (Nov 27, 2018)

Sooo... Just to conclude the whole Nano Attack thing... You can have the same result as with a GEQ pedal (cut some low-end, boost some mids and the attack knob is just how much high-end you dial in) and of course the internal trim pot is how much level you boost on a GEQ... And 150$ for that? Well, count me in!

Or am I missing something here?


----------



## Bearitone (Nov 27, 2018)

A full featured mini OD pedal, aimed at the modern metal guitarist, made by a reputable manufacturer, for a fair price.
I'm not seeing a reason to hate on it.


----------



## narad (Nov 27, 2018)

kindsage said:


> A full featured mini OD pedal, aimed at the modern metal guitarist, made by a reputable manufacturer, for a fair price.
> I'm not seeing a reason to hate on it.



I don't have anything against this pedal but calling it full featured is quite a laugh.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Nov 27, 2018)

narad said:


> I don't have anything against this pedal but calling it full featured is quite a laugh.


yeah...there is only 1 knob


----------



## gienek (Nov 27, 2018)

I think this pedal has just simple eq boost around 1.4k and cut in lows to 'preserve' punch from being lost. Or it isnt?


----------



## Bearitone (Nov 27, 2018)

.


----------



## Bearitone (Nov 27, 2018)

narad said:


> I don't have anything against this pedal but calling it full featured is quite a laugh.


I thought fully featured meant it wasn’t missing anything. And compared to most boosts it’s not.

Edit: ah i see, compared to the average OD it’s missing the gain but, for a boost it’s really not missing anything.


----------



## Bearitone (Nov 27, 2018)

cwhitey2 said:


> yeah...there is only 1 knob



You’re the third or fourth person to miss that it has internal pots for volume and bright


----------



## prlgmnr (Nov 27, 2018)

I think for most people "full featured" means "has lots of features".


----------



## lewis (Nov 27, 2018)

its features are awesome:

1) its blue
2) its made of metal
3) its designed to be stomped on without breaking
4) it has a cool name
5) a big modern metal player is its creator
6) it makes guitars make quack sounds?
7) It sounds like a sega megadrive game
8) Being tiny is desirable - for a change


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Nov 27, 2018)

This is really intriguing to me. With overdrives I usually find the settings I like and leave it alone...inevitably the knobs get bumped and at the most inopportune times. The internal pots and the 6 position knob pretty much solves that issue. It seems like a cost saving measure on their behalf actually ended up having a plus side for me.


----------



## Bearitone (Nov 27, 2018)

prlgmnr said:


> I think for most people "full featured" means "has lots of features".


That’s fair. Actually i think I’m wrong on this point after thinking about it


----------



## shred-o-holic (Nov 28, 2018)

So the pedal has some gain?


----------



## Thrashman (Nov 28, 2018)

No. Volume, tone and the 6-position attack knob.


----------



## feraledge (Nov 30, 2018)

narad said:


> I don't have anything against this pedal but calling it full featured is quite a laugh.


I think it's meant to be fully featured. As in, you won't be able to not see it and you have to have it. Until the next one comes along.


----------



## op1e (Nov 30, 2018)

Eh, let the nice lad get his money lol. Need more OD's with tight knobs.


----------



## Miek (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm sure it's a nice od, but between my amp having one built in and knowing what works for me for like half the price (nobels odr) means I doubt it's the boost for me.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 1, 2018)

I’m sure I’m in the minority on this, but I hate completely obscure and subjective descriptions on stuff like this. (Not saying this pedal - just ODs/boosts, etc in general). It reminds me of cold medicine. I just flip the container over and see what the active ingredients are, and don’t care if it’s a “cold and flu” or “cold daytime formulation extra strength.” When we talk about “tight” we’re really talking about EQing the signal. I’d much rather know exactly what is going on, because otherwise it’s damn hard to do an apples to apples comparison across all the different types. And as a consequence, I just don’t buy any of them. I’m content to hear what people do on their EQs to get a good sound, and mimic that. I wish these sorts of pedals were like delays. Delay pedals are VERY explicit of what is going on, in terms of repeats, wet/dry mix, milliseconds of delay, etc. So if I have a pedal that only goes to a certain length delay, I know I can get other that goes further. With ODs and boosts, they’re not typically giving you the precise info on what’s going on.


----------



## sylcfh (Dec 1, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> I’m sure I’m in the minority on this, but I hate completely obscure and subjective descriptions on stuff like this. (Not saying this pedal - just ODs/boosts, etc in general). It reminds me of cold medicine. I just flip the container over and see what the active ingredients are, and don’t care if it’s a “cold and flu” or “cold daytime formulation extra strength.” When we talk about “tight” we’re really talking about EQing the signal. I’d much rather know exactly what is going on, because otherwise it’s damn hard to do an apples to apples comparison across all the different types. And as a consequence, I just don’t buy any of them. I’m content to hear what people do on their EQs to get a good sound, and mimic that. I wish these sorts of pedals were like delays. Delay pedals are VERY explicit of what is going on, in terms of repeats, wet/dry mix, milliseconds of delay, etc. So if I have a pedal that only goes to a certain length delay, I know I can get other that goes further. With ODs and boosts, they’re not typically giving you the precise info on what’s going on.




That's why I like the M77 with its 100hz knob.


----------



## mnemonic (Dec 1, 2018)

@Hollowway i don’t think anyone has opened one up yet to see what’s going on, but my assumption is the ‘tight’ knob is just selecting different capacitors for the high pass filter in the feedback loop of the op amp. This sets how much lows are cut. 

That’s why it’s a rotary switch rather than a regular pot. 

I could be wrong but that’s my bet.


----------



## Thrashman (Dec 1, 2018)

It does eq the mids, cut bass and lowers gain the more you turn it. 

I will probably record a low E noteand analyze the eq in every position when I get it (on its way as we speak), and post some screenshots of it to show what’s going on. I’m curious too, all I know is that it’s pretty good and the PD changed my look on od pedals.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 1, 2018)

Wasn't Sweetwater carrying the Horizon Devices stuff? Not seeing any reference to them on the site anywhere anymore.



Hollowway said:


> I’m sure I’m in the minority on this, but I hate completely obscure and subjective descriptions on stuff like this. (Not saying this pedal - just ODs/boosts, etc in general). It reminds me of cold medicine. I just flip the container over and see what the active ingredients are, and don’t care if it’s a “cold and flu” or “cold daytime formulation extra strength.” When we talk about “tight” we’re really talking about EQing the signal. I’d much rather know exactly what is going on, because otherwise it’s damn hard to do an apples to apples comparison across all the different types. And as a consequence, I just don’t buy any of them. I’m content to hear what people do on their EQs to get a good sound, and mimic that. I wish these sorts of pedals were like delays. Delay pedals are VERY explicit of what is going on, in terms of repeats, wet/dry mix, milliseconds of delay, etc. So if I have a pedal that only goes to a certain length delay, I know I can get other that goes further. With ODs and boosts, they’re not typically giving you the precise info on what’s going on.



Mainly because if they give you a frequency analysis you can duplicate it with an EQ so you don't really need to buy the pedal


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 1, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Mainly because if they give you a frequency analysis you can duplicate it with an EQ so you don't really need to buy the pedal



For sure. I’m just the geeky type that wants the info, just like I want when I buy a TV or computer. But I’m sure you’re right. If they release that info, then Chinese knock offs will show up, people will buy them, and then I’ll start bitching about that, too.


----------



## sylcfh (Dec 2, 2018)

There's some magic with clipping diodes that many players like that just aren't in EQ pedals.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 2, 2018)

sylcfh said:


> There's some magic with clipping diodes that many players like that just aren't in EQ pedals.



If you're using it as a clean boost clipping diodes don't really come into play beyond EQ though since you're not clipping the wave form.


----------



## rexbinary (Dec 3, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Wasn't Sweetwater carrying the Horizon Devices stuff? Not seeing any reference to them on the site anywhere anymore.



It does seem like they are not carrying their products any longer.

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...es-precision-drive-overdrive-distortion-pedal


----------



## sylcfh (Dec 3, 2018)

technomancer said:


> If you're using it as a clean boost clipping diodes don't really come into play beyond EQ though since you're not clipping the wave form.




There must be something else going on as to why an SD-1 with asymmetrical clipping has something that a TS doesn't.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 3, 2018)

sylcfh said:


> There must be something else going on as to why an SD-1 with asymmetrical clipping has something that a TS doesn't.



Different circuit? 

That said I'd also need to look at the schematics and see if the diodes are bypassed with the gain off in those specific pedals.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 3, 2018)

rexbinary said:


> It does seem like they are not carrying their products any longer.
> 
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...es-precision-drive-overdrive-distortion-pedal



Oh No!11!!1!!!! 
Just have fun with it.


----------



## rexbinary (Dec 3, 2018)

ArtDecade said:


> Oh No!11!!1!!!!
> Just have fun with it.



Have fun with what?


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 3, 2018)

rexbinary said:


> Have fun with what?


That.


----------



## rexbinary (Dec 3, 2018)

Oh yeah, got it now.


----------



## Bearitone (Dec 3, 2018)

rexbinary said:


> Have fun with what?


Yeah I’m not getting the joke either


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## -Cetanu- (Dec 7, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> I’m sure I’m in the minority on this, but I hate completely obscure and subjective descriptions on stuff like this. (Not saying this pedal - just ODs/boosts, etc in general). It reminds me of cold medicine. I just flip the container over and see what the active ingredients are, and don’t care if it’s a “cold and flu” or “cold daytime formulation extra strength.” When we talk about “tight” we’re really talking about EQing the signal. I’d much rather know exactly what is going on, because otherwise it’s damn hard to do an apples to apples comparison across all the different types. And as a consequence, I just don’t buy any of them. I’m content to hear what people do on their EQs to get a good sound, and mimic that. I wish these sorts of pedals were like delays. Delay pedals are VERY explicit of what is going on, in terms of repeats, wet/dry mix, milliseconds of delay, etc. So if I have a pedal that only goes to a certain length delay, I know I can get other that goes further. With ODs and boosts, they’re not typically giving you the precise info on what’s going on.


I hate it. Some pedal companies are just snakeoil salesmen. If there's nothing on the pedal itself or in the manual that mentions what frequencies are affected with a high-priced pedal that's only purpose is to affect frequencies, to EQ the signal, I'm not buying it. Period.

Probably the same with this Nano Attack.


----------



## Bearitone (Dec 7, 2018)

-Cetanu- said:


> I hate it. Some pedal companies are just snakeoil salesmen. If there's nothing on the pedal itself or in the manual that mentions what frequencies are affected with a high-priced pedal that's only purpose is to affect frequencies, to EQ the signal, I'm not buying it. Period.
> 
> Probably the same with this Nano Attack.



Clipping and compression are factors too


----------



## -Cetanu- (Dec 7, 2018)

kindsage said:


> Clipping and compression are factors too


Even if that is true.
So what?
It doesn't change a thing.


----------



## Bearitone (Dec 7, 2018)

-Cetanu- said:


> Even if that is true.
> So what?


So when you’re shopping for a boost/OD you take those into consideration as well. You made it sound like you think boost/OD pedals are just EQ pedals.


----------



## -Cetanu- (Dec 7, 2018)

kindsage said:


> So when you’re shopping for a boost/OD you take those into consideration as well. You made it sound like you think boost/OD pedals are just EQ pedals.


Of course, while you seemingly don't know how this whole 'let's boost a high gain amp to tighten it up' even works. It's basically just PreEQ. Yes, a pedal like that Precision Drive has a drive knob but it is a tool to shape PreEQ. Instead of telling you which frequencies are affected by the Bright/Attack knobs so that the customers knows how it even works they're using some fancy descriptions that tell you nothing interesting. It's the same with this Nano Attack pedal and that overpriced Grind pedal where the guy didn't even bother to offer more than just a fixed EQ setting of a circuitry that if it's derived from his amp controls with the same name he basically just ripped off from another amp builder in the first place or if it isn't he just took from the TC integrated pre. It's even better with this one since he thinks it's a one setting fits all scenario or he thinks that slight changes to the circuitry will be enough to be sold as another $225 pedal instead of offering one pedal with three knobs so that his customers can buy/use one full-feature pedal instead of this sorry excuse of a 'boost' pedal. I'm pretty confident I'll get some flag for this.

In the end sole purpose is to EQ the signal and act as a pre filter. It's the same with using a TS in front of a high gain amp. Nobody cares about it's drive knob. It's all about its circuitry given frequency roll offs and its volume and tone knobs.

If I'm shopping for a boost/od pedal that should be used in that fashion, as a preEQ to 'tighten up' something.. yes, I'll take that into consideration and if I want a full-feature tone shaping tool nowadays I'll rather buy a graphic EQ.. or even better.. parametric where the manufacturer doesn't think his customers are easily misled/influenced morons.


----------



## gunch (Dec 7, 2018)

So you can do the same thing with a para EQ than you can a grind/ tc integrated pre/airis liverkick

I mean, wasn't Dimebag and Scott Ian doing that shit all along with a GE-7?


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Dec 7, 2018)

Pretty sure the Ibanez TS-9 and Maxon OD-808 don't list what frequencies they alter on their page descriptions. People experiment with random stuff to see if they like. To me, that line of thought would imply you should get a detailed frequency spectrum sheet when you go to purchase an amp too. Some manufacturers include basic EQ charts with their pickups but even those aren't calling out specific frequency ranges usually (some do call out resonant peaks though). I'm not saying it wouldn't be nice to know what frequencies these pedals like Nano Attack are messing with, because it would be nice, but I don't fault anyone for not mentioning it.


----------



## -Cetanu- (Dec 7, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> Pretty sure the Ibanez TS-9 and Maxon OD-808 don't list what frequencies they alter on their page descriptions.


You're probably right but they were primarily designed as dirt boxes despite being used as some sort of PreEQ in front of high gain amps nowadays. It's very well known which frequencies are attenuated/amplified with TS type circuits. All this Grind, Precision Drive, Nano Attack et cetera stuff.. Those're intentionally and primarily marketed as pedals to 'tighten up' high gain amps to cut in the mix and so on. In the manuals of 2/3 of my amps is very well laid out what frequencies are affected by knobs/switches. This certainly isn't always the case but with a pedal that's basically designed to act as a preEQ/filter I blame manufacturers for deliberately not mentioning which frequencies are affected.

But that's probably because people would see that most of those could be easily replaced by a pedal EQ for way less money and eventually because people would realize that some of them are just the emperor's new clothes.. rehashed TS circuits with a higher price tag.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 7, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> Pretty sure the Ibanez TS-9 and Maxon OD-808 don't list what frequencies they alter on their page descriptions. People experiment with random stuff to see if they like. To me, that line of thought would imply you should get a detailed frequency spectrum sheet when you go to purchase an amp too. Some manufacturers include basic EQ charts with their pickups but even those aren't calling out specific frequency ranges usually (some do call out resonant peaks though). I'm not saying it wouldn't be nice to know what frequencies these pedals like Nano Attack are messing with, because it would be nice, but I don't fault anyone for not mentioning it.



Maybe I’m a bigger geek than others, but I would LOVE a frequency spectrum when I am amp shopping! I was able to find tube comparison frequency comparisons on audio sites, and that helped a lot when comparing specs, but I’d love more.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 8, 2018)

You know, thinking about this more, it seems weird that we don’t have more info on what pedals and amps do. We get ridiculously granular specs on guitars, and on synthesizers. And it would be unimaginable to buy a computer or TV without detailed specs and benchmarks. I understand that music companies are smaller scale, but it shouldn’t be THAT hard to do. Pickup manufacturers at least give us a rudimentary EQ chart.


----------



## Bearitone (Dec 8, 2018)

-Cetanu- said:


> Of course, while you seemingly don't know how this whole 'let's boost a high gain amp to tighten it up' even works. It's basically just PreEQ. Yes, a pedal like that Precision Drive has a drive knob but it is a tool to shape PreEQ. Instead of telling you which frequencies are affected by the Bright/Attack knobs so that the customers knows how it even works they're using some fancy descriptions that tell you nothing interesting. It's the same with this Nano Attack pedal and that overpriced Grind pedal where the guy didn't even bother to offer more than just a fixed EQ setting of a circuitry that if it's derived from his amp controls with the same name he basically just ripped off from another amp builder in the first place or if it isn't he just took from the TC integrated pre. It's even better with this one since he thinks it's a one setting fits all scenario or he thinks that slight changes to the circuitry will be enough to be sold as another $225 pedal instead of offering one pedal with three knobs so that his customers can buy/use one full-feature pedal instead of this sorry excuse of a 'boost' pedal. I'm pretty confident I'll get some flag for this.
> 
> In the end sole purpose is to EQ the signal and act as a pre filter. It's the same with using a TS in front of a high gain amp. Nobody cares about it's drive knob. It's all about its circuitry given frequency roll offs and its volume and tone knobs.
> 
> If I'm shopping for a boost/od pedal that should be used in that fashion, as a preEQ to 'tighten up' something.. yes, I'll take that into consideration and if I want a full-feature tone shaping tool nowadays I'll rather buy a graphic EQ.. or even better.. parametric where the manufacturer doesn't think his customers are easily misled/influenced morons.




Show us some clips of you mimicking common OD pedals (set to boost) using a PEQ then. Show all of us easily influenced/misled morons what’s up. Add some value to the conversation instead being a condescending.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 8, 2018)

Has anyone yet made a YouTube compression pedal?


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Dec 8, 2018)

-Cetanu- said:


> It's very well known which frequencies are attenuated/amplified with TS type circuits.



Yeah, they are _now_. Not when they came out. It wouldn't take much to analyze what these new devices are doing. Buy me one and I'll do it for you even! 

What I'm getting at overall, is that no one should think it is required of any of these manufacturers to give these details. I, along with pretty much anyone in this thread, would greatly appreciate if they did though! I do NOT disagree with you at all concerning the Fortin pedals. Also don't disagree about manufacturers that try to take advantage of people with a bunch of fluff. I really despise that and try to avoid sending money their way. I like specifics and actual data. If you're product is good, it will speak for itself.


----------



## Thrashman (Dec 8, 2018)

Sevenstring gotta sevenstring


----------



## Beheroth (Dec 8, 2018)

I think -cetanu- has some sort of childhood trauma involving od pedals.

For real tho, yes we commonly use od pedals in order to cut some bass in order to get a tighter more defined tone. However, they also add clipping and compression (yes even when the gain is on zero) making the amp more saturated.
So, no it's not only about preEQ, it's also about gain structure.

Finally, about the Fortin pedals : yes the Grind is the filters taken from his natas/satan amp (wich you claim he stole from another designer, please enlighten us to who it is, cause i haven't yet seen another amp with those type of controls) hardwired in a "one setting fits all", but the 33 is a SIGNATURE pedal. Yes, it is based on the TC pre (just like 95% of every pedal ever made is based off another one), but hardwired to the artist preference. So, no it's not "a slight change of circuitry to sell it for another 225$". I do agree that it's expensive, but hey, no one is forcing you to buy any of this.


----------



## mnemonic (Dec 8, 2018)

Beheroth said:


> Finally, about the Fortin pedals : yes the Grind is the filters taken from his natas/satan amp (wich you claim he stole from another designer, please enlighten us to who it is, cause i haven't yet seen another amp with those type of controls) hardwired in a "one setting fits all", but the 33 is a SIGNATURE pedal. Yes, it is based on the TC pre (just like 95% of every pedal ever made is based off another one), but hardwired to the artist preference. So, no it's not "a slight change of circuitry to sell it for another 225$". I do agree that it's expensive, but hey, no one is forcing you to buy any of this.



It’s been claimed the girth and grind controls are copies of the ‘bite’ and ‘punch’ controls from Larry Amps, but I’ve never cared enough to look into it deeply. Iirc Mike claimed the girth and grind controls were copied from some Garnet amp tonestack. I guess if one really wants to know, they can go look up schematics, where available. 

The grind pedal is just a high pass filter in a box, nothing really complicated, could be done with an eq, but there’s something to be said about the simplicity of a single-knob pedal. 

I’m pretty sure it’s not meant to be a super versatile boost, it’s meant for one thing and one thing only, so I’ve never really understood the complaints about lack of versatility.


----------



## gunch (Dec 8, 2018)

Things I’m learning 

1. 70% of all gear discussion is _“well is not really meant to do that but it can” _And then said thing goes on to be better or more intuitive than what’s originally discussed 

2. EQ really is the game


----------



## -Cetanu- (Dec 8, 2018)

Beheroth said:


> I think -cetanu- has some sort of childhood trauma involving od pedals.


No, but dealing with idiots is certainly kinda traumatic.


----------



## FitRocker33 (Dec 8, 2018)

mnemonic said:


> It’s been claimed the girth and grind controls are copies of the ‘bite’ and ‘punch’ controls from Larry Amps, but I’ve never cared enough to look into it deeply. Iirc Mike claimed the girth and grind controls were copied from some Garnet amp tonestack. I guess if one really wants to know, they can go look up schematics, where available.
> 
> The grind pedal is just a high pass filter in a box, nothing really complicated, could be done with an eq, but there’s something to be said about the simplicity of a single-knob pedal.
> 
> I’m pretty sure it’s not meant to be a super versatile boost, it’s meant for one thing and one thing only, so I’ve never really understood the complaints about lack of versatility.


I just picked up a grind a few weeks ago, moving from a maxon 808 and immediately I saw he differences in the two pedals in the way they influence the sound.

The maxon tightens by adding some dB boost sure...but it also adds that midrange hump everybody talks about and is a “smoother, rounder” booster sound for lack of a better description...it is not completely transparent.

The grind is a much more obvious pedal when you kick it on. At first, it sounded to me like a wah pedal with the foot pedal all the way forward. It really attenuated a lot of low end and if you had yo amp previously set to be as tight as possible, you kinda have to loosen/ darken the eq a little to really get the pedal in the sweet spot. Once you do that though, the tone is considerably more brutal and tight than an 808 delivers. There is an intense roar on sustained chords I didn’t experience with the 808. Downside is the grind is NOT for every amp. It was unusable with my old mark IV. However, it loves my KSR and my Revv. Aside from the low end cut, it also doesn’t seem to color the tone much if at all.

The 808 is more versatile and doesn’t really require EQ tweaking to sound right when you kick it on.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 8, 2018)

silverabyss said:


> Things I’m learning
> 
> 1. 70% of all gear discussion is _“well is not really meant to do that but it can” _And then said thing goes on to be better or more intuitive than what’s originally discussed
> 
> 2. EQ really is the game



3. Missing ingredient to getting that YT demo tone:




OK, i'll stop now.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Dec 8, 2018)

Cant wait for the Nano Drive and Nano Drive Horizon pedals! Then I can have all parts of a precision drive for the low low cost of $500!

I can't believe this is the direction Misha chose to move this venture towards. But then again hes been literally releasing drive pedals for half a decade now. This is what, the 8th drive pedal now? 

This is why pedals never made much sense to me, the AxeFX was my logical step after my Roland Cube because owning 2k in various pedals seemed pointless in comparison top owning a unit like that. Now I see pedals in our niche being released in this manner and I don't regret that decision at all.


----------



## prlgmnr (Dec 8, 2018)

Yeah but pedals are cool


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Dec 8, 2018)

Trust me, I got one of these PD's in a trade and they aren't that cool  I think 200 in my wallet is cooler than having this thing lying around.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 8, 2018)

prlgmnr said:


> Yeah but pedals are cool



Not all pedals are cool. Some are just tools. And not all tools are cool. Some tools are just tools.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Dec 10, 2018)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Cant wait for the Nano Drive and Nano Drive Horizon pedals! Then I can have all parts of a precision drive for the low low cost of $500!
> This is why pedals never made much sense to me, the AxeFX was my logical step after my Roland Cube because owning 2k in various pedals seemed pointless in comparison top owning a unit like that. Now I see pedals in our niche being released in this manner and I don't regret that decision at all.


This is where I ended up after about $600 worth of pedals (15 years ago, lol). Having a 50lb pedalboard with $400 worth of PSUs, $100+ worth of cables, and 30+ possible points of failure (plus some sort of switching system if you want more than one or two of those pedals off/on at the same time which is another couple hundred $$) seems kinda ludicrous when you consider how amazing MFX are these days. I've tried dozens of vintage, classic, modern, genre-designed boosts and drives in other people's rigs and they all pretty much do the same thing, just at slightly different frequency responses.


----------



## -Cetanu- (Dec 10, 2018)

GunpointMetal said:


> seems kinda ludicrous when you consider how amazing MFX are these days.


It certainly does!


GunpointMetal said:


> I've tried dozens of vintage, classic, modern, genre-designed boosts and drives in other people's rigs and they all pretty much do the same thing, just at slightly different frequency responses.


Yes, there's nothing you can do with those seemingly specialized pedals that you can't do with a slightly more sophisticated OD like a Xotic RC (fun fact: Xotic does mention frequency ranges in the manual) with its active EQ or even a clone like a Mooer Pure Boost for just a few bucks or a pretty simple Green Mile for that matter because in the end that TS circuit does work pretty well.

Btw. I didn't really comment on this bs before where some people can't differentiate between a drive and a volume knob but with the drive knob turned down a guitar signal hardly breaks over the clipping diodes of a tube screamer so it's still fairly clean. Boosting a high gain amp isn't rocket science nor magic. It's all about that pedal acting as a pre-filter/EQ.


----------



## prlgmnr (Dec 10, 2018)

I'm lazy and profligate and would rather have ten boost/drive pedals that each sound slightly different than one pedal that can sound like all of them but I have to adjust knobs.


----------



## op1e (Dec 10, 2018)

All this arguing when we could just be having fun with it.


----------



## bulb (Dec 10, 2018)

op1e said:


> All this arguing when we could just be having fun with it.


That’s precisely how I feel!


----------



## feraledge (Dec 10, 2018)

kindsage said:


> Show us some clips of you mimicking common OD pedals (set to boost) using a PEQ then. Show all of us easily influenced/misled morons what’s up. Add some value to the conversation instead being a condescending.


Not being facetious, I'd love to see a video of this.


----------



## bulb (Dec 11, 2018)

feraledge said:


> Not being facetious, I'd love to see a video of this.


Me too actually, I think you might be surprised with how difficult it is to get an eq to emulate a TS style boost. I have had a number of eq pedals over the years and although you can get some really sweet results with them, they sound fundamentally different from boosts.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Dec 11, 2018)

bulb said:


> Me too actually, I think you might be surprised with how difficult it is to get an eq to emulate a TS style boost. I have had a number of eq pedals over the years and although you can get some really sweet results with them, they sound fundamentally different from boosts.



I have an Axe-Fx and _*I*_ can't accurately replicate the TS boost with the plethora of EQs the Axe-Fx offers.
That said, I have actually came up with certain combos I like better under certain circumstances but there's definitely things going on in those ODs that keep me using them for the majority of my patches.


----------



## op1e (Dec 11, 2018)

Jeebus H. I didn't realize EQ's could do so much. Between this thread and the pickup "Exchanger" one they can do anything. If SSO was around in 1985 there'd be a GE-7 in the back of the DeLorean instead of the Flux Capacitor. Someone get on that photoshop.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 12, 2018)

op1e said:


> Jeebus H. I didn't realize EQ's could do so much. Between this thread and the pickup "Exchanger" one they can do anything. If SSO was around in 1985 there'd be a GE-7 in the back of the DeLorean instead of the Flux Capacitor. Someone get on that photoshop.



No, because the Flux Capacitor WAS an EQ. What made it unique was that it was a graphic, but the changing capacitance (flux) made the graphic sliders function somewhat like mini parametric EQs, which we know results in time travel.


----------



## mnemonic (Dec 12, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> somewhat like mini parametric EQs, which we know results in time travel.



You too can travel back in time in your own home, use that parametric eq to scoop the mids and you end up in the 1990’s!


----------



## -Cetanu- (Dec 12, 2018)

bulb said:


> Me too actually, I think you might be surprised with how difficult it is to get an eq to emulate a TS style boost. I have had a number of eq pedals over the years and although you can get some really sweet results with them, they sound fundamentally different from boosts.


I'm surprised that this is considered difficult. Tell us what frequencies are affected by the attack and bright knobs and you'll get your video. I'll even buy a Precision Drive for this comparison.


----------



## op1e (Dec 12, 2018)

I mean, with a 15 band or more rack EQ maybe. Lotta missing frequency sliders on a pedal. I'd be happy to be wrong. I need an excuse to pull that old 2 space Ross EQ outta the attic. Filling those last 2 in my 8 space Gator might win me permanent disability next gig.


----------



## bulb (Dec 17, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> I have an Axe-Fx and _*I*_ can't accurately replicate the TS boost with the plethora of EQs the Axe-Fx offers.
> That said, I have actually came up with certain combos I like better under certain circumstances but there's definitely things going on in those ODs that keep me using them for the majority of my patches.


Absolutely, they are just different effects. Sometimes I have actually used an EQ block in front of an OD to acheive a very specific sound on the Axefx. 
Anyways, pedals are awesome, pedal collections are awesome and I really dig having a pedal company, super stoked for the stuff we are working on for 2019!


----------



## FitRocker33 (Dec 17, 2018)

bulb said:


> Absolutely, they are just different effects. Sometimes I have actually used an EQ block in front of an OD to acheive a very specific sound on the Axefx.
> Anyways, pedals are awesome, pedal collections are awesome and I really dig having a pedal company, super stoked for the stuff we are working on for 2019!



::cough cough:: 4th periphery album :: cough wheez::

....just sayin doe!


----------



## bulb (Dec 18, 2018)

FitRocker33 said:


> ::cough cough:: 4th periphery album :: cough wheez::
> 
> ....just sayin doe!



It’s being mastered as we speak!


----------



## FitRocker33 (Dec 18, 2018)

bulb said:


> It’s being mastered as we speak!



‘Atta boy!

I’ll keep my eyes peeled for the first song leak. Better get my baby oil and favorite Kleenex ready


----------



## Miek (Dec 18, 2018)

I already play thriugh an invective, I'm afraid I'll give Misha too much satisfaction if I try a nano attack haha


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Dec 19, 2018)

Jonathan20022 said:


> This is why pedals never made much sense to me, the AxeFX was my logical step after my Roland Cube because owning 2k in various pedals seemed pointless in comparison top owning a unit like that. Now I see pedals in our niche being released in this manner and I don't regret that decision at all.


The older and lower-on-disposable-income I get, the more I agree. Real amps still take the cake compared to modellers, but pedals add so much cost and chance of failure to your rig. I'm thinking of ditching all my pedals and just having an HX Effects.


----------

